# Dislodged Lasik flap repair



## mhughes64 (Jan 15, 2009)

Has anyone coded (cpt and icd-9) for this procedure? Patient had corneal laceration which dislodged the lasik flap. Physician elevated the flap, irrigated and then placed it back in the correct position and secured with sutures. Any other possiblity other than an unlisted cpt?


----------



## mbort (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont have time to look it up right now, but what about using one of the "suture" codes?


----------

